# A commentary on Modern JKD



## NubreedKaliSilat (Dec 24, 2008)

> A commentary on Modern JKD
> 
> 
> Have we lost our way? Sounds like a simple question with a simple answer doesn't it? However, I don't believe thst it's as simple as it seems, and is a very good question that we all must ask ourselves as modern practitioners of Jun Fan/Jeet Kune Do. In my observations of modern JF/JKD practitioners, I'm finding that more and more we are getting too caught up in the styles, thereby directly going against one of the core philosophies of Bruce Lee.
> ...


 
I read this from the IMB Newletter and I thought that it had value in it's meaning. Sijo Bruce Lee researched many arts to find there weakness not to learn the whole system, what he added from the systems was what worked for him. By the way, he was not certified in any art that he taught......


----------



## hkfuie (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice article.  Thanks for posting it.

I am not JKD.  I am TKD, but my instructor and his instructors were heavily influenced by BL.  Also, it just fits my personality to use a similar approach by learning from other styles and being more independent in looking for what works for me.

I think it is just in the nature of humans that when they gather in a group, some will become dogmatic and expect that everyone in the group must believe one thing.  They then try to control the group and when everyone won't conform, they start saying some people don't belong in the group.  

And in my case, they are right.  I don't belong in that group!


----------



## elder999 (Dec 24, 2008)

NubreedKaliSilat said:


> A commentary on Modern JKD


 
Content aside for the moment, I have to ask "modern JKD," as opposed to what? _Ancient JKD?_ Classical JKD...

I know: *koryu* JKD! :lfao:


----------



## hkfuie (Dec 24, 2008)

elder999 said:


> Content aside for the moment, I have to ask "modern JKD," as opposed to what? _Ancient JKD?_ Classical JKD...
> 
> I know: *koryu* JKD! :lfao:


 
LOL :lfao:


----------



## dungeonworks (Dec 25, 2008)

I think I read this in Blackbelt Magazine....the issue with Lyoto Machida in it.


----------



## NubreedKaliSilat (Dec 25, 2008)

LOL This post was to make appoint on all of the variations of Jun Fan Gung Fu-JKD....there is the Original, Concepts, Modern MMA. There are practitioners stuck in the history of the system. The seattle JKD, Oakland JKD, L.A. JKD. I am still waiting to hear back from Sifu Bustillo on permission to use this post. No big deal just trying to share some more confusion about JKD.


----------



## simplicity (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice post, but....

Being a JKD Instructor and having trained with nine of BL students....from my experience and training....The main thing that people are confused about BL is.....People think he was researching other arts to take the "best out of the art", which was not the case.....BL looked at these arts so that he could understand their attacking approach and how they defend themself..."Not because he was added from other arts"...So, it was the result of this research that you have simple - direct - non classical approach to mortal combat..."less will always be more"


Keep "IT" Real,
John McNabney


----------



## g-bells (Dec 26, 2008)

simplicity said:


> Nice post, but....
> 
> Being a JKD Instructor and having trained with nine of BL students....from my experience and training....The main thing that people are confused about BL is.....People think he was researching other arts to take the "best out of the art", which was not the case.....BL looked at these arts so that he could understand their attacking approach and how they defend themself..."Not because he was added from other arts"...So, it was the result of this research that you have simple - direct - non classical approach to mortal combat..."less will always be more"
> 
> ...


 
Nicely put John


----------



## dungeonworks (Dec 27, 2008)

simplicity said:


> Nice post, but....
> 
> Being a JKD Instructor and having trained with nine of BL students....from my experience and training....The main thing that people are confused about BL is.....People think he was researching other arts to take the "best out of the art", which was not the case.....BL looked at these arts so that he could understand their attacking approach and how they defend themself..."Not because he was added from other arts"...So, it was the result of this research that you have simple - direct - non classical approach to mortal combat..."less will always be more"
> 
> ...



That has got to be the most informative explanation of "what" JKD is!

Many thanks.


----------



## James Kovacich (Jan 1, 2009)

simplicity said:


> Nice post, but....
> 
> Being a JKD Instructor and having trained with nine of BL students....from my experience and training....The main thing that people are confused about BL is.....People think he was researching other arts to take the "best out of the art", which was not the case.....BL looked at these arts so that he could understand their attacking approach and how they defend themself..."Not because he was added from other arts"...So, it was the result of this research that you have simple - direct - non classical approach to mortal combat..."less will always be more"
> 
> ...


 I agree my brother! That has always been my approach even while I was a student way back when. I guess that's how I ended up in the walk that I walk.


----------



## joeygil (Jan 21, 2009)

Less is more to a point.  One can extrapolate it to an extreme.  Sifu Dan mentioned tonight in class, you need to be educated - otherwise an untrained 5 year old would be a good fighter.

I figure, get rid of the extraneous stuff that hinders your art.  

As far as the obsession with BJJ goes, I think a lot of people aren't going for it to get black belt, but to learn because it's fun to learn and to add to their repetoire.  

Even though BJJ adds a lot to ones "expression of JKD" (if you stay in that model), and it seems contrary to the reductionist ideals of JKD, you have to admit that BJJ has a stronger ground game that what Sijo Bruce Lee taught (though a lot of it can be neutralized by biu jees).

I think a lot of the reductionist view was aimed at his own martial arts education, where he's picked up a LOT of stuff, and realized it wasn't all needed.  It was also targeted to his students, who for the most part were already trained in a classical system, with classical "baggage."


Note: I'm no sifu, so take anything I say with a grain of salt.  These are just my opinions.


----------



## simplicity (Jan 21, 2009)

_you have to admit that BJJ has a stronger ground game that what Sijo Bruce Lee taught (though a lot of it can be neutralized by biu jees)._


I don't agree with this....Sorry!




Joeygil....Don't let the experience of learning less wasted energy with adding more be confused together as one.....They are two different things....

Also, your statement above needs to be backed up with fact's.....How do you base your facts on?.....Most people in JKD have never experience Bruce Lee's ground game....BJJ has more roots in Judo, than JJJ.....JJJ has more of a real time battle field tested element to it in my opinion and experience......In JKD the principles of combat work just as well on the ground as standing up.......Now if one can see "IT" or not may be a different story...


Dan I is an awesome teacher....He was just here in Michigan, which I attended his seminar with some of my friends/students.....Being that I have train with a lot of Mr. Lee's students.....They are all different but at the same time, the same.....Why? Because they all have their own way from learning the principles that BL give them....In my understanding, once the teacher shows you their JKD and not the principles of JKD that help you find your own JKD....Than it is not "what is" 

JKD is a road map, what direction one take's should never be influence by your teacher......They are only a pointer to the way and it's that way---------------> Good luck to you in your future training... I*_*I


Keep "IT" Real,
Sifu John McNabney


----------



## arnisador (Jan 21, 2009)

I have to believe that Bruce Lee would agree that the arts could be developed and wouldn't expect people to still be practicing his exact methods some 25 years later!


----------



## joeygil (Jan 22, 2009)

simplicity said:


> _you have to admit that BJJ has a stronger ground game that what Sijo Bruce Lee taught (though a lot of it can be neutralized by biu jees)._
> 
> 
> I don't agree with this....Sorry!
> ...


No facts, just my opinion and limited experience, as I specifically mentioned as a disclaimer in my last post.



> Most people in JKD have never experience Bruce Lee's ground game....




Agreed, but I mentioned that what Sijo Lee taught wasn't as extensive.  His notes on the ground game were very extensive, but I don't think he taught a whole lot of it, or at least his students don't have a ground game curriculum that compares to something like BJJ or Shooto.



> In JKD the principles of combat work just as well on the ground as standing up......



Of course, if anything trapping works even better on the ground since your opponent can't back up. 

It's my opinion the ground stuff adds some different tools.  I do think people get often get too caught up in it - for example forgetting how incredibly open your groin is while having your opponent in your guard.

You mention you shouldn't let an instructor influence your direction.  That logic can also extend to Sijo Bruce - so one shouldn't let his style limit what you explore.  Though I should talk, since I've been sticking with the OJKD stuff at the IAMA (Jun Fan / Jeet Kuen / Intercepting Way class).


----------



## Shaolin Bushido (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't mean to be offensive to anyone but "MOST", not all, of the people I've met DO seem to be trying to be expert in everything instead of doing anything similar to what "simplicity" wrote.  I think they are one of the majority who have mis-understood Bruce Lee's ideas.   However I have seen many highly skilled "lost" practitioners; very impressive.   Not that that is their goal/to impress others.

I've also seen more than a few who don't reflect nearly as well and seem to be practicing and in some cases teaching a "hodge podge".

It is most probable that I simply don't know wtf I'm talkin about and lack the expertise myself to even judge accurately how skilled the JKD guys I've seen are.   Maybe someone else has experienced similar views as myself.   Maybe not.   Anyway, fwiw.


----------

